
Ford follows Tesla’s lead and opens all their electric vehicle patents - ph0rque
http://electrek.co/2015/05/28/ford-follow-teslas-lead-and-open-all-their-electric-vehicles-patents/
======
LukeB_UK
> Ford says there will be a licensing fee.

So not like Tesla then...

~~~
Bedon292
Definitely an important difference. They are not actually open if there is a
license fee.

~~~
quadrangle
Yeah, like, how is that any different at all? This is Ford going from saying
"we won't license our patents to anyone" to "we'll agree to license our
patents"? I _guess_ that's um, something… ?

------
Splendor
It seems like Ford is interested in having others adopt their standards. I'm
sure that was part of the equation for Tesla as well.

